
How to manage you brand assets - BrandCloud
https://brandcloud.pro/blog-en/how-to-manage-your-brand-assets
======
BrandCloud
The word brand has been appearing more often in the marketing field. Natural
development of society leads to adopting long-term sustainable principles.
Equally a strong brand can assure constant position in the market. As David
Ogilvy said in his famous quote: “Brand will be the only thing left after your
factory burns down.” The term brand has been used in social media and web
magazines and new terms has been created like: brand awareness, branding,
building a brand, brand identity or brand vision.

Read more: The word brand has been appearing more often in the marketing
field. Natural development of society leads to adopting long-term sustainable
principles. Equally a strong brand can assure constant position in the market.
As David Ogilvy said in his famous quote: “Brand will be the only thing left
after your factory burns down.” The term brand has been used in social media
and web magazines and new terms has been created like: brand awareness,
branding, building a brand, brand identity or brand vision.

Read more: [https://brandcloud.pro/blog-en/how-to-manage-your-brand-
asse...](https://brandcloud.pro/blog-en/how-to-manage-your-brand-assets)

